# Rocksplicer/ezbacker.



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone use these? I.ve used the rocksplicer on large residential ceilings . Great,but a little pricey. You can find it at Wilcotools.com JOHN


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey John, without hi-jacking the thread, could you give me some advise on butt joint patch repair. That "BT guy" at that "other forum" gave me advise on this and it didn't seem right.

For instance, a plumber upgrades the plumbing for a shower, and on the back wall he cuts the drywall out between the studs making for a sizable rectangular patch. I've always screwed 2x2 fir strips onto the old studs rather than fighting to split half of the old stud to make the butt joint. I was advised not to do this because of the shrinkage that will happen from the 2x2, causing the joint to buckle. 

I'm not buying that theory that the 2x2 will indeed shrink that much to cause a buckle. Even Myron showed how to "frame in" a large opening in his DVD. What'cha think?


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

are u talking about the buttboards? i have used them... they are very nice to have in a open house. plus helps on the mud work.. u dont have to bust it because its like a flat


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

if the patch isnt to big u can do what we cal a hot patch.. u get the size of the opening say 12 x 12.. then u cut ut rock 16 x 16.. turn it to the back and cut 2" all the way around and break it but just peel it off leaving a piece of rock 12 x 12 with 2 " of paper on each side.. there u mud it slap it in and it will hold.. its hung and taped now.. if that helps any. no framing involved


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Would this work with a "between the studs" patch that is say...14½ x 60? How about for ceilings?

Thanks.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

yes it does work for ceilings.. but with a 60 " long patch on the ceiling id put some wood in it. u can do ut jus make sure it doesnt sag


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Hammy, if you have done your patches that way in the past and it works for you keep doing it, we call the hot patch ;a butterfly patch ; I usually dont do that over 8x8 ,Then I use 1x3 strapping as a backer ,never try to break on framing[IMO] .The backer boards I describe work great on large areas[walls or ceilings] like 16x22 when it requires butt joints no matter what you do,this is usually where I use them, once you do you,ll wonder why you never did before. I also use the Nu-Wall glass netting to patch with,I,m now trying Fiba-fuse for this purpose, thats another thing if you,ve never patched with it try it, DSJOHN


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

tricounty dwall said:


> if the patch isnt to big u can do what we cal a hot patch.. u get the size of the opening say 12 x 12.. then u cut ut rock 16 x 16..


Little Big for a blowout patch (cali patch, hot patch). I'm of the same opinion as John over 8 x 8 NO WAY dude. JMNSHO

and 14 x 60 ? No freaking way


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

exactly.. if u read what i said i said id put wood in that.. didnt mean to confuse ya on that i was refering to the wall patch for the shower for a hot patch.. if i confused ya im sorry..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Me thinks there are two things going on here, 

1) patch,,, I use small pieces of wood, but I don't put em on the studs, I "back stich" em to the drywall. That way there is no worry about movement.

2) Butt splices. Personally, I make my own, a piece of wood (any kind) with 2 tabs from the drywall packs, stapled to each side of the piece. Turning the board in, making it like a flat,,, If broke between the studs.


----------

